# Big Agility Brags for Barley



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I am still on Cloud 9 a bit here. Barley had a fantastic outing yesterday at the GRCA Western Regional agility trial!

So first, we got 1st place in Excellent Standard, followed by a 4th place in Excellent JWW (yes that is a QQ!) So of course that is always exciting. Plus there were cool little tiles (as well as ribbons) for placements.

His Q in JWW earned him his MXJ title!!!! Waa hooo!!!!

When all the scores/times came in I found out that Barley earned HIGH IN TRIAL for the Excellent level! There were about 30 other Golden Retrievers running in Excellent, so I never thought we would be in the running for something like this! We got a very nice colorful ribbon and a beautiful bowl.

So how about that for a good day!? I don't think we will ever top it!

Oh yes, and poor neglected Sammy did pretty good too : In Standard he dropped a bar and missed the weave entry. But he had a very nice Jumpers run earning him a 3rd place ribbon.

The regional was so much fun, I had a chance to walk around and watch conformation and obedience. It was really amazing to see all the Goldens doing their "things". I have never been to an event like this before, it was a great experience and something I will always remember!

Look for Barley's picture in the GRCA News!

Here are some pictures (and video at the end)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats you guys!!!  Barley is such a good looking redhead!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR!!!!!!!!!!!  

That is an AMAZING accomplishment!!! I was soooo excited to read this and now I'm excited for the Regionals over here! Although they don't have agility, I bet I can have WAYYYY more fun than going to school!  

Congrats again...and Maddie says that this sure beats her Fun Match today! lol! 

Edit: Oh yeah...so I watched the video....and I really like his bouncey/bark thing on the table...lol..it was cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you, Barley and Sammy on a excellent job. Barley looks very proud of his brand new ribbons.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you, Barley and Sammy on a excellent job. Barley looks very proud of his brand new ribbon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! Congratulations all the way around. Not to mention what a handsome guy he is !!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> WHOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is an AMAZING accomplishment!!! I was soooo excited to read this and now I'm excited for the Regionals over here! Although they don't have agility, I bet I can have WAYYYY more fun than going to school!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am sure you are going to have so much fun at your Regional! Mine was WAY more fun than going to work! 

Yes, as much as Barley used to love the table when he was learning, at trials he always has a fit when he has to stop. Silly boy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all! Barley thought it was pretty fun getting all sorts of special attention and of course some new toys to celebrate!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

BIG CONGRATS on yr new title!!!.
Great pictures and video!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Totally COOL, WAY TO GO Barley! He is such a handsome lad, looked like you both were having a blast! You must be SOOOO proud, you will be on cloud nine for a while with that one.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Thank you! I am sure you are going to have so much fun at your Regional! Mine was WAY more fun than going to work!
> 
> Yes, as much as Barley used to love the table when he was learning, at trials he always has a fit when he has to stop. Silly boy!


 
Haha..yes, I agree!! Who needs school...when you can spend ALL DAY training dogs and skipping school for shows!!! Hahaha!! :

Haha....he is a silly boy! I think that is really funny that he loved the table...Maddie sure doesn't...I guess she is the same way, she has to STOP! lol!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Barley! You are the MAN . . .er the DAWG! Huge accomplishments today. You must be very proud of yourself. I hope you get a steak tomorrow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I forgot to say that I love your video collection. In this one, you can see what a blast Barley is having and what a sure handler you are- such good stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's just incredible! congratulations! you must be ecstatic!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

What an awesome day!!! CONGRATULATIONS Barley! (and Sammy!)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Hey Barley! You are the MAN . . .er the DAWG! Huge accomplishments today. You must be very proud of yourself. I hope you get a steak tomorrow.


Barley says that is a good idea! I am going to have to swing by the store and get him one!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks again! I really am ecstatic!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment. Once Shellie heals from her OCD, I hope to do agility with her when she's full grown.

Heather


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

WOOOOHOOOOOOOO! Congrats to you and Barley! That's awesome!   

Wish Quiz and I could've been there. We'd love to meet you and your crew!

The bowl is way cool! Love the HIT ribbon, too. Made me chuckle just a bit - here's why: Quiz went HIT Novice at a GRCALA show and they had the same ribbon. It's longer than he is tall when he's sitting. A friend of mine saw the photo of it and said it looked like he'd won it at a gay pride parade! Totally made me laugh with that one!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow! CONGRATS!!!! What an EXCELLENT outing!!!!
Handsome AND talented!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOOOO! Congrats to you and Barley! That's awesome!
> 
> Wish Quiz and I could've been there. We'd love to meet you and your crew!
> 
> The bowl is way cool! Love the HIT ribbon, too. Made me chuckle just a bit - here's why: Quiz went HIT Novice at a GRCALA show and they had the same ribbon. It's longer than he is tall when he's sitting. A friend of mine saw the photo of it and said it looked like he'd won it at a gay pride parade! Totally made me laugh with that one!


HAHA! That's really funny. Dusty got one of those when we was in preferred (none of the other open Goldens qualified or I would have made them give it to the non-ringers) and I hope it's not still in my room at home because I'm not sure how I'd explain to my mother that I'm laughing at the gay-pride-parade ribbon :


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What an awesome job, you looked so smooth running the courses with Barley, who was that judge? I love the courses, wish we had them around here...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Barley says that is a good idea! I am going to have to swing by the store and get him one!


Lol, at Tally's breeder, dogs who finish their CH get a steak on an actual silver platter. It's really cute.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Haha! Funny about the gay pride ribbon! The ones here are usually tri-colored (but solid), so this is a new design for us  One of ours is pink though and does look pretty girly!

The judge was Mark Upshaw. This was the first time we showed under him, but he does a lot of course building locally. I loved the courses!! Hopefully he will judge here more! Did you notice there were only 10 weave poles!!!

That is so cool about the steak on a Silver Platter. Barley is going to have to wait until tomorrow, as we were back up north today for the WC with Mira. WHICH SHE PASSED! What a great weekend!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

sammydog said:


> Well I am still on Cloud 9 a bit here. Barley had a fantastic outing yesterday at the GRCA Western Regional agility trial!
> 
> So first, we got 1st place in Excellent Standard, followed by a 4th place in Excellent JWW (yes that is a QQ!) So of course that is always exciting. Plus there were cool little tiles (as well as ribbons) for placements.
> 
> ...


Woo hoo! Awesome job! What a great weekend. I am just looking at your pretty rosettes with envy lol.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks again! I got out HIT picture in the mail. I am excited all over again! I think Barley looks so handsome!


----------

